# Bulldozer Benchmark aufgetaucht



## KILLTHIS (11. Februar 2011)

Wie ATi-Forum.de heute berichtet, soll "Scarletwhore" an erste Benchmarks des kommenden Bulldozers von AMD gekommen sein. Es gibt derzeit nur einen einzigen Wert, wobei man nicht mal weiß, um welches Modell es sich hier handeln soll - noch, ob dieser Wert überhaupt real ist.

Sollte es aber stimmen, so hat die Bulldozer-CPU 17.000 Punkte im CPU Passmark geschafft - das sind fast drei mal mehr Punkte als der Phenom II X6 1100 mit gerade mal 6200 Punkten und mehr als die Intel Core I7-Modelle 2600 und 980x, die sich jeweils um die 10.000 Punkte bewegen. Scarletwhore besteht trotz aller Zweifel auf die Echtheit der Werte.

Quelle: Bulldozer-Benchmarks aufgetaucht

Quelle: AMD Bulldozer Benchmark | Scarletwhore

Und hier eine Übersicht für die Passmark-Punkte: PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs

Fazit des Users: Heilige Sch...eibenwischerdame! Auch wenn ich diese Werte schon fast eher als Fake abstempeln möchte - sollten diese stimmen, so gehe ich wenn vom Oberklasse-Modell aus, dass aber vermutlich - und wenn es stimmen sollte - wohl einiges auf dem Kasten hat - und wohl so ziemlich alles auf dem Markt erhältliche spielend zersägen könnte. Dennoch, rate ich dazu, die Euphorie darüber niedrig zu halten und abzuwarten, was noch herumkommt. Der Mai kommt, mein Geburtstag auch, Kaffee... naja, der brüht noch.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

Also wenn das stimmt: Hut ab!
Natürlich könnte es ein sehr hoch getaktetes 8 Kern Modell sein oder ein Fake, wenn der Bench aber Echt ist dann gut Nacht um 6.


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Februar 2011)

Also die Neuigkeit hört sich echt interssant an. Man wird ja in den kommenden Wochen und Monaten sehen, um welches Modell es sich genau handelt und wie sich die anderen Bulldozer-CPUs so schlagen.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

Wobei da ist eine CPU gelistet die "Intel 6 GHz" heißt und angeblich 11$ kostet xDD


----------



## Zerebo (11. Februar 2011)

Hmmm das sieht aber mehr als unrealistisch aus.
Naja ist auch egal,einfach auf den Release warten.


----------



## byte1981 (11. Februar 2011)

Klingt fast zu schön um wahr zu sein,hoffentlich ist es kein Fake.


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Februar 2011)

@Wa1lock: Das ist wahrscheinlich irgendein uralter Celeron, der auf 6 Ghz übertaktet werden kann.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

wenn das jetzt ein nur zu 70% stimmt mit den Punkten dann aber hallo.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn das kein Fake ist, dann wird mein Computer schneller erneuert werden als ich gedacht habe


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

@Arthuriel Seltsamerweise ist dort auch ein i7 990X schneller als ein i7 995X (3.46 vs 3.6GHz)!?


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Februar 2011)

@Wa1lock: Das liegt vielleicht an den Testsystemen an sich oder anderen Fehlern. Wer weiß.


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Februar 2011)

Sind doch normal die Werte, was habt ihr alle ??!


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Sind doch normal die Werte, was habt ihr alle ??!



Ich kann nur hoffen das war Ironisch gemeint xD
Normale Werte sind keine 300% gegenüber der Vorgängergen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Normale Werte sind keine 300% gegenüber der Vorgängergen.



Was? Ist doch völlig normal
Früher sollte man eh nicht aufrüsten!


----------



## blackedition94 (11. Februar 2011)

Also wenn das stimmt .. Omg ... Ich muss mein pc loswerden xD

Aber sieht schon ein bisschen arg übertrieben aus .


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (11. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich wird der nicht so schnell, aber die werden des nicht schaffen so einen Prozessor bezahlbar zu machen.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

Na und wenn der so schnell ist wenn interessiert da denn schon der Preis


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2011)

tjaaa... davon kann man sich jetzt echt noch nichts kaufen, aber ich werde in zukunft gerne mehr solche gerüchte hören ^^


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

Sieht schon sehr unrealistisch aus...

Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht daran

Wenn er aber wirklich so schnell wird kommt er in meinen Rechner, koste er was er wolle!


----------



## zøtac (11. Februar 2011)

Krasses Ergebnis, auch wenn ich von Anfang an nen Fake gedacht hab würd ichs AMD wirklich gönnen...


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Februar 2011)

Ich würde fast sagen: Wenn das die High-End-CPU ist, dann wird's wohl wieder ein Geschoss für knapp 1000,- € - das wäre dann bei aller Liebe zu viel für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

Die Leistung wäre des Namen "Bulldozer" würdig. Hoffen wir mal für AMD. Schön wäre es. Meine nächste CPU wird trotzdem von Intel.


----------



## Ezio (11. Februar 2011)

Wäre der Wahnsinn wenn das echt ist. Ich gönne es AMD!


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich würde fast sagen: Wenn das die High-End-CPU ist, dann wird's wohl wieder ein Geschoss für knapp 1000,- € - das wäre dann bei aller Liebe zu viel für meinen Geschmack.


^das stimmt wohl aber wenn das stimmt, was da steht und in anderen Benchmarks und Spielen die Leitung auch so super sein sollte dann hat endlich AMD die Nase wieder vorn.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Februar 2011)

Selbst wenn - es wäre wünschenswert. Immerhin tut ein wenig Bewegung dem Markt mal wieder gut.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Februar 2011)

Wäre fast eine Sensation, wenn sie es schaffen, die Leistung um 300 % zu steigern, das ist bisher nicht einmal Intel gelungen, soweit ich mich erinnere. Die lange Entwicklungszeit von Bully würde sich auszahlen. Aber abwarten und Tee rauchen ...


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Selbst wenn - es wäre wünschenswert. Immerhin tut ein wenig Bewegung dem Markt mal wieder gut.




du meinst endlich wieder viel gewinn für AMD, das die Schulden weg sind und dann auch wieder richtig stark Inwestiert werden kann.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Februar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> du meinst endlich wieder viel gewinn für AMD, das die Schulden weg sind und dann auch wieder richtig stark Inwestiert werden kann.



Das auch. Es würde die Entwicklung sicherlich wieder vorrantreiben. Ebenso kann man mit interessanteren Preiskämpfen rechnen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2011)

FAKE oder AVX ...


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> FAKE oder AVX ...


 
Wenn es nur AVX wäre würde das nicht das vergleichsweise schlechte Abschneiden des i7-2600k erklären...


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. Februar 2011)

*Bulldozer wird Intels Grab schaufeln* 

Sry musste sein! Aber der Name wäre so passend wenns denn wirklich stimmen sollte!
Evtl. wirds für AMD eine ähnlich erfolgreiche Architektur wie bei Intels Core damals.

Da ich mit meinem 955 derzeit sowieso zufrieden bin kann ich also getrost abwarten und Tee trinken 
Und nein ich bin kein AMD-Ultrahardcorefanboykiddy, sondern kaufe nach dem besser P/L


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2011)

3x so schnell wie ein X6 1100T ohne AVX in 32 nm ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Wobei das auch ein Dual-Sockel mit zwei Interlagos oder sonst was sein kann. Irgendwas kam doch vor ein paar Wochen von "Scarletwhore" ... was war das denn? Nicht auch so "echter" Benchmark-Wert?


----------



## kress (11. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube da auch nicht dran.
Wenn AMD so ne Hammer-Cpu hätte, würden die sich nicht so totschweigen.
Da würde es viel klarere Meldungen geben, die niemand anzweifelt.
Aber 300% mehr Leistung....  schön wärs^^

Mir wäre ein gleichauf mit Intel viel lieber, dann würde es schnell mit dem Preiskampf losgehen, aber wenn jemand so ne Cpu hat, kann er ganz andere Preise verlangen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> *Bulldozer wird Intels Grab schaufeln*



*Hüstel* Naja... Etwas palakativ ausgedrückt, vielleicht!  

und glaub ich keine Sekunde drann. Wäre schön, wenn AMD ne gute CPU baut. Aber so schlimm wird des für INtel nicht werden. Können nur wir von profitieren!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Edit: Der Reporter "Canadafirst" von Scarletwhore selbst spricht davon, dass es sich vielleicht um ein 4GHz-Modell handeln könnte, wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, ebenso, dass es ein 8-Kern-Design ist.


Nein, der spricht nur allgemein über Bulldozer und nicht davon, dass ein Quad-Modul-BD mit 4,0 GHz gebencht wurde:


			
				scarletwhore schrieb:
			
		

> The Bulldozer module is a totally new concept in CPU architecture. In simple terms, each module has a pair of integer engines and a shared floating point resource. Really roughly, the idea is to squeeze dual-core performance out of a module that’s nearer in size to a single core. I expect AMD to come out of the gate charging and its first Bulldozer release will be a higher end 8-core powerhouse. If rumors are true it will debut at 4Ghz.



Ach ja, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob er/sie Recht behält; wobei letzteres keine Vorhersage benötigt (Server ahoi). Nur die Apple-Sache muss sich zeigen.


			
				scarletwhore schrieb:
			
		

> Beyond the benchmarks I have made 2 other predictions: Apple is going to use the AMD Fusion platform in a big way and AMD most certainly is going to release a Dual-socket Bulldozer configuration.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> FAKE oder AVX ...


Eher Fake.


Bei allem Respekt vor den Fähigkeiten der AMD-Ingenieure, aber .... 300% mehr Leistung als deren momentane Generation? Sry, aber .... Unwahrscheinlich² ....


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (11. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht sind es ja 2 CPUs bzw. ein 8-Modul BD, dann wäre der Wert nicht mehr besonders toll, aber realistisch...
Aber wenn das kein Fake ist, woran ich nicht glaube.. :O


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub nicht dran, aber schön wärs.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nein, der spricht nur allgemein über Bulldozer und nicht davon, dass ein Quad-Modul-BD mit 4,0 GHz gebencht wurde:
> 
> 
> Ach ja, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob er/sie Recht behält; wobei letzteres keine Vorhersage benötigt (Server ahoi). Nur die Apple-Sache muss sich zeigen.



Woops. Mein Fehler.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

ich glaube auch das es ein leicht ins rechte Licht gerückte Benchmark ist, real denke ich das es bei einem Auge und Auge Duell sein, das wär schon mal sehr gut, sollte der BD besser sein als Intels Flagschiff, oder gar der Benchmark real sein dann Holla die Waldfee, Intel ist am arsch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ich glaube auch das es ein leicht ins rechte Licht gerückte Benchmark ist, real denke ich das es bei einem Auge und Auge Duell sein, das wär schon mal sehr gut, sollte der BD besser sein als Intels Flagschiff, oder gar der Benchmark real sein dann Holla die Waldfee, Intel ist am arsch.



Naja, Intel hat lange genug auf dem Markt dominiert, dass viele Käufer AMD kritisch gegenüberstehen, leider zu unrecht
Selbst wenn der Benchmark real ist, werden viele User immer noch sich von i3, i5 i7 blenden lassen


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, Intel hat lange genug auf dem Markt dominiert, dass viele Käufer AMD kritisch gegenüberstehen, leider zu unrecht
> Selbst wenn der Benchmark real ist, werden viele User immer noch sich von i3, i5 i7 blenden lassen


war ja jetzt nicht kritisch gegen AMD, in meinem Profil kannst du ja sehen das ich ein AMDler bin.


----------



## floric (11. Februar 2011)

Also die Zahlen wären ja krass. (auch wenn es doch ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist)
@Hansvonwurst: Frag mal ein paar Klassenkameraden (wenn Du noch in der Schule bist), was für eine CPU (Hersteller) sie nehmen würden. Da kommt zu 90 Prozent Intel, weil sie von den Werbungen und den großen Fertigpcbauern nix anderes kennen.
Aber wenn Bulldozer den Markt wenden sollte und Firmen wie acer oder HP eine AMD-CPU in ihre Computer einbauen, dann kann sich das auch ändern.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, Intel hat lange genug auf dem Markt dominiert, dass viele Käufer AMD kritisch gegenüberstehen, leider zu unrecht
> Selbst wenn der Benchmark real ist, werden viele User immer noch sich von i3, i5 i7 blenden lassen




Glaub ich nicht. Für viele wird das P/L-Verhältnis entscheidend sein. Wenn AMD da was Gutes anbietet werden auch einige Intel-user abwandern. 

Ich persönlich hätte jetzt nach über 10 Jahren AMD auch gern ma ne Intel-CPU. Einfach der Abwechslung wegen und auch wegen dem Job, da ich mirs mittlerweile irgendwie leisten kann. Im Studium wars dann halt AMD, weil günstiger. Trotzdem, falls AMD hinsichtlich P/L oder auch nur L nen Burner bringt, bleib ich auch gern ein oder zwei Jährchen länger AMD User. Denke, andere würden ähnlich handeln.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2011)

Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist, dass selbst wenn BD so gut ist, trotzdem Intel weiterhin auf dem Markt eine gute Stellung hat, da es sich Jahrelang agressiv vermarktet hat.
AMD wird es nicht leicht haben, im Gegenteil
Es geht ja nicht um die "Fachmänner", die sich hier in dem Forum rumtreiben, sondern um die Fertig-PC-Käufer.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

das Problem ist doch das viele immer noch angst haben sich ein PC zusammen zu bauen. daher kaufen die einen von der Stange.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

Das wäre der Hammer, wenn das stimmt, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da ist bestimmt geschlossert worden oder sonst was.
Keiner weiß auch, womit die den Benchmark gemacht haben.

Ich warte lieber ab, was Bulldozer wirklich kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> das Problem ist doch das viele immer noch angst haben sich ein PC zusammen zu bauen. daher kaufen die einen von der Stange.



Nicht nur das! Viele haben weder Zeit noch Lust sich mit solchen Sachen zu beschäftigen und vertrauen darauf, dass der MM-Verkäufer sie wirklich gut berät.
Manche wissen auch nicht genau, was sie machen und meinen (kein Scherz!), dass die Fertig-Teile billiger sind, da die Hersteller Mengen-Rabatt bekommen


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

ja, die sind biliger, weil die billig MB, RAM und NT ein bauen, immer nach dem motto außen Hui inner Fui.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Manche wissen auch nicht genau, was sie machen und meinen (kein Scherz!), dass die Fertig-Teile billiger sind, da die Hersteller Mengen-Rabatt bekommen



Na billiger sind die schon, nur nicht unbedingt für den Endkunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ja, die sind biliger, weil die billig MB, RAM und NT ein bauen, immer nach dem motto außen Hui inner Fui.



Nö, die bauen das ein, was angemessen ist und nur weil kein 300€ Mainboard verbaut ist, ist der Rechner ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, die bauen das ein, was angemessen ist und nur weil kein 300€ Mainboard verbaut ist, ist der Rechner ja nicht schlecht.



ich rede nicht von 300,-MB zu 100,-€ MB ich rede von richtig schlechter HW! Mainboards die 30,-€ kosten und so ein Mist.


----------



## kress (11. Februar 2011)

Naja, 30-50€ Mainboards sind ja auch nur dafür gedacht, dass sie funktionieren, mehr auch nicht.
Natürlich können sie nicht mit der Qualität mithalten, aber gehen tuts auch.

Außen hui: Biostar, AsRock etc in der Preissparte bis 50€ sind außen eher pfui.^^


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ich rede nicht von 300,-MB zu 100,-€ MB ich rede von richtig schlechter HW! Mainboards die 30,-€ kosten und so ein Mist.




Mein MB hat vor 4 Jahren 45 € gekostet. Und das läuft bis heute top und tut seinen Dienst ohne Mucken. Nur weil so ein Ding nicht hunderte von Euros kostet, isses nicht schlecht.  Das ist kein Mist.  Das war ein absolut super Kauf.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mein MB hat vor 4 Jahren 45 € gekostet. Und das läuft bis heute top und tut seinen Dienst ohne Mucken. Nur weil so ein Ding nicht hunderte von Euros kostet, isses nicht schlecht.  Das ist kein Mist.  Das war ein absolut super Kauf.


kloppf, kloppf! du hast den sinn nicht verstanden! Ich meinte das man mit so einem Board nicht viel erwarten kann weil nichts mehr frei und befohr man angefangen hat, seine Rechner zu OCen, weil am Ende/zu alt, oder wenn man eine neue Festplatte einbauen will, oder die 4GB RAM auf 8GB ausbauen will. schlechte Kühlung und so, alles schon erlebt. ein 100,-€ Board reicht voll aus, ich sage ja nur das man das kaufen soll was man benötigt, oder denkt zu benötigen.


----------



## IIHectorII (11. Februar 2011)

300 % mehr Leistung? Wo sollen die denn her kommen? Wenn das nicht absoluter Blödsinn ist, weiss ich auch nicht. Ich wag mal ne (mutige) Prognose und sage 100% sind vlt. drinn, mehr auf keinen Fall. Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2011)

Naja, man kann das hier ja jetzt nicht mit zb. mit einem Wechsel von einer Grafikkartengeneration auf die nächste vergleichen - es gibt einfach viel mehr Unbekannte. Aus den Details, die bereits bekannt sind, lässt sich aber ja schon ersehen, dass "Bulldozer" keine Evolution sondern eine Revolution wird (werden soll)... Was dabei an Leistung herausspringt weiß vermutlich nur eine handvoll Leute bei AMD bisher.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

IIHectorII schrieb:


> 300 % mehr Leistung? Wo sollen die denn her kommen? Wenn das nicht absoluter Blödsinn ist, weiss ich auch nicht. Ich wag mal ne (mutige) Prognose und sage 100% sind vlt. drinn, mehr auf keinen Fall. Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


 es sind nicht 300% mehr! der BD soll 300% der Leistung eines PII 1100T haben, oder besser die 3fache Leistung. also 200% mehr oder 2x mehr.


----------



## mater19 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon lange den Verdacht, daß mein nächster Rechner ein Wunderschöner AMD sein wird!!!


----------



## Das Daub (12. Februar 2011)

AMD 
Aber egal ob es stimmt oder nicht, solange es AMD gibt, werde ich AMD in meinen Rechner bauen.
CPU und GPU


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> kloppf, kloppf! du hast den sinn nicht verstanden! Ich meinte das man mit so einem Board nicht viel erwarten kann weil nichts mehr frei und befohr man angefangen hat, seine Rechner zu OCen, weil am Ende/zu alt, oder wenn man eine neue Festplatte einbauen will, oder die 4GB RAM auf 8GB ausbauen will. schlechte Kühlung und so, alles schon erlebt. ein 100,-€ Board reicht voll aus, ich sage ja nur das man das kaufen soll was man benötigt, oder denkt zu benötigen.



Ein Komplett System ist, wie der Name ja sagt, komplett. Also wozu was ändern?
Die Komponenten darin sind genau für das ausgelegt, was verbaut ist, das Mainboard harmoniert mit dem Prozessor drauf, ein anderer Prozessor ist gar nicht vorgesehen, daher gibts auch eher selten Bios Updates von Komplett Herstellern, wo neue CPUs supportet werden.

Eine neue Grafikkarte kann verbaut werden, aber das Netzteil ist halt für die ausgelegt, die ab Werk verbaut ist.

Wenn der Komplett Rechner nicht mehr reicht, wird halt ein neuer Komplett Rechner gekauft, das ist der normale Gang.
Niemand, der sich einen Komplett Rechner kauft, will ihn übertakten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Februar 2011)

Glaube den Werten auch nicht....Punkt...
Auch wenn ich AMD dringenst ein großen "Knaller" wünsche (schon wegen der Marktsituation), aber ich glaube, mein nächster wird *eine nächste sein* (Sandy)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> aber ich glaube, mein nächster wird *eine nächste sein* (Sandy)



Sandy bürstet man, aber man spielt nicht damit.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sandy bürstet man, aber man spielt nicht damit.


 ...


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sandy bürstet man, aber man spielt nicht damit.


du bist mir ja einer, du denkst nur an das eine, er meinte aber die sandige Brücke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Na ja, wenn er "eine" noch unterstreicht, dann darf er sich nicht wundern, wenn das anders interpretiert wird.


----------



## speedi3 (12. Februar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> du bist mir ja einer, du denkst nur an das eine, er meinte aber die sandige Brücke.






verstehe ich jetzt die ironie in deiner aussage nicht,oder du nicht die ironie in der aussage dessen,welchen du zitierst


----------



## GodCast (12. Februar 2011)

Never ever! Wäre BD auch nur ansatzweise so flott, hätte AMD die SB Benchmarks nicht unkommentiert gelassen sondern alle SB Jünger auf den Tag des BD vertröstet. Die meisten würden dann auch brav warten.


----------



## MG42 (12. Februar 2011)

GodCast schrieb:


> Never ever! Wäre BD auch nur ansatzweise so flott, hätte AMD die SB Benchmarks nicht unkommentiert gelassen sondern alle SB Jünger auf den Tag des BD vertröstet. Die meisten würden dann auch brav warten.



Wirklich? Sollten diese Zahlen auch annähernd stimmen, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass auch wenn jemand erst kürzlich aufgerüstet hat (außer Intel-Jünger die sich ein neues MoBo zulegen müssen), sich so ein Teil in seinen Rechner kloppt.
Es ist doch bekannt (oder irre ich mich) dass der Bulldozer (oder wie er dann letztendlich auch heißen mag) auf den Sockel AM3 passt. Also warum nicht zum Übergang den relativ flotten X6er in das System stecken, um dann später mit Bully aufzurüsten?


----------



## DeRtoZz (12. Februar 2011)

Glaube das von AMD angewante CMT das Gegenstück von Intels HT dazu beigetragen haben könnte mit einer 8 Kerne CPU.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2011)

Meine Meinung dazu nochmal:

Zu 90% ist der Benchmark wohl ein simples Fake

Zu 9% wurde er unter völlig falschen Vorraussetzungen gemacht (Bulldozer mit AVX, Sandy Bridge ohne, Bulldozer mit wesentlich mehr RAM als die anderen CPUs im Vergleich oder was auch immer)

Zu 0,9% Ist der Benchmark grundsätzlich echt, zeigt aber einen 8 Modul/ 16 Kern Server Bulldozer oder ein Dual CPU System, jedenfalls etwas, das am Ende kaum jemand in seinem PC haben wird und das auch in Spielen sicher nicht annähernd so gut wegkommt (aufgrund der mäßigen Paralellisierbarkeit von Spielen)

Zu 0,09% skaliert der Bulldozer aus irgendeinem unbekannten Grund mit dem verwendeten Benchmark oder einem relevanten Teil des verwendeten Benchmarks extrem gut was aber nicht die allgemeine Leistung wiederspiegelt oder der Benchmark ist schlichtweg irgendwie verbugged und liefert mit dem Bulldozer keine sinnvollen Werte

Und zu 0,001% hat es AMD tatsächlich geschafft einen CPU zu kreieren, der drei mal so schnell wie sein eigener Vorgänger ist, AMD wieder an die Spitze katapultiert und alles, was Intel zur Zeit auffahren kann, schlichtweg deklassiert



> Es ist doch bekannt (oder irre ich mich) dass der Bulldozer (wie er dann letztendlich auch heißen mag) auf den Sockel AM3 passt. Also warum nicht zum Übergang den relativ flotten X6er in das System stecken, um dann später mit Bully aufzurüsten?


 
Nein, der Bulldozer wird nicht in den aktuellen Sockel AM3 passen, nur in den zukünftigen neuen Sockel AM3*+*


----------



## MG42 (12. Februar 2011)

DeRtoZz schrieb:


> Glaube das von AMD angewante CMT das Gegenstück von Intels HT dazu beigetragen haben könnte mit einer 8 Kerne CPU.



HT? Hypertransport? Das ist ne Technik von AMD (und IBM)... 

Na Gut, aber warum sollte das dazu beigetragen haben? Es wurde ja im Vorfeld bekannt dass AMDs SMT effektiver arbeitet als die Intels, wenn die Werte stimmen sollten, dann nur weil die Architektur grundsätzlich leistungsfähiger aufgabeut ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, der Bulldozer wird nicht in den aktuellen Sockel AM3 passen, nur in den zukünftigen neuen Sockel AM3*+*


Schade, schee wers g'wesen...


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2011)

CMT kann man nur sehr, sehr eingeschränkt mit HT (Hyperthreading) vergleichen, das haben wir schon oft durchgekaut

CMT kann jedenfalls keinesfalls dieses Benchmarkergebnis erklären


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2011)

nette Fakes ... bein Cinebench hat man sich ja nichtmal die Mühe gemacht die - ja bekannten Werte - der anderen CPUs drunter zu schreiben. Beim Passmark erreichen alle gerade Werte mit 2 oder 3 Nullen am Ende, auch sehr merkwürdig, entspricht überhaupt nicht einem tatsächlich durchgeführten Messergebnis.

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Februar 2011)

hm, immer das Rätselraten was ist war und was nicht. XE58 kannst du mal die Werte von Benchmark Posten du du für richtig hällst, ich meine von die CPUs die es bereits auf den Markt gibt.


----------



## lucmat (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hasse solche Meldungen wirklich. Das einzige was sowas bringt, ist dass man ein Produkt bis zum Release nicht vergisst und darüber diskutieren kann, ob die Werte echt sind oder nicht. Wirklich sicher gehen, kann man erst bei offiziellen Benchmarks und die erhält man natürlich erst kurz vor Release des jeweiligen Produktes, in diesem Fall den Bulli von AMD. 

Aber schaut euch doch mal bitte die Seite an, woher diese Informationen stammen. Ich würde verstehen, dass man eventuell glauben kann, dass der Bench echt ist wenn das von einer etablierten Hardwareseite wie pcgh, ht4u oder hardwareluxx kommen würde. Aber es handelt sich um eine Seite mit dem Namen "scarletwhore", deren Namen und Auftritt als erstes an eine billige Erotikseite erinnert und deren Blog Kategorien neben "Tech and Gadets" noch "UFO and ET", "Apocalypse" und *"Prophecy & Predictions"* lauten. Die Bulldozer News hätten also wohl besser in letztere Kategorie (zu Deutsch Prophezeiung & Behauptung) gepasst bzw. hätten da vielleicht sogar hin gesollt.

Ich habe mir dem zugehörigen Text nicht durchgelesen. Aber wo bitte, soll diese Seite, die überhaupt nicht auf das Thema PC spezialisiert ist ein Bulldozer Modell zum Testen herbekommen haben, während andere Seiten, die dieses Thema haben, keines besitzen? Wie haben die diese Werte gemacht, wo kommen sie her? Keine Aussagen über das Testsystem, rein garnix. Das ist schlichtweg eine Grafik, in der irgendein Wert eingetragen wurde. Eine Prophezeihung wie der Untergang der Welt (Achja, nach 2006 soll es 2012 ja wieder so weit sein, Danke liebe Majas ^^ ... btw, warum soll die Welt eigentlich immer unter gehen wenn in dem Jahr ein großes Fußball Event ist? 2006 war WM und 2012 ist EM... mögen die Wahrsager keinen Fußball??!) Die hätten da jetzt auch einen X-beliebigen anderen Wert einsetzen können. 20.000 wäre aber sicher zu übertrieben gewesen, weshalb die sich da ein wenig gemäßigt haben und nen Mittelwert zwischen 15.000 und 20.000 genommen haben. 

AMD muss das imho nichtmal als Fake bestätigen. Das ist auch nicht zu 90% ein Fake, wie einige hier behaupten. Das ist zu 102% ein Fake.

Oh, es hat gerade geklingelt. Ah, mein Bulldozer Topmodell ist da. Ich mach mal schnell nen Bench... Ahhja... es lebe die Ironie!

Beste Grüße 
Matze


----------



## fuddles (12. Februar 2011)

Also Bulldozer wird sicherlich schneller als Phenom 2. Daran glaube ich  Ob schneller als Sandy/Ivy wird sich zeigen. Solange grinse ich über solche "Fäls...äh...Benchmarks".


----------



## Blackstacker (12. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu nochmal:
> 
> Zu 90% ist der Benchmark wohl ein simples Fake
> 
> ...



der Benchmark wert ist sehr realistisch ich frage mich wie leute darauf kommen das es ein fake sein sollte?

zeig mal wo du deine werte her hast 

Die Leistung dieses Bulldozers ist für einen 8 Kerner mit ca. 3Ghz ok bei höher getakteten Modellen hoffe ich aber mal das die Leistung hoffentlich an die der 12 Kern Opterons herankommt 

MfG


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Februar 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> der Benchmark wert ist sehr realistisch ich frage mich wie leute darauf kommen das es ein fake sein sollte?
> 
> zeig mal wo du deine werte her hast
> 
> ...


hm, nach dem infos könnte es wirklcih ein Fake sein.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2011)

@Blackstaker Hmm seltsam nur wieso ein Zwölf/Acht Kerner von AMD in dem Bench 3/1.7 mal mehr Punkte erreicht als ein (höher getakteter) i7 980X mit besserer Architektur und SMT!?

Sehr verwirrend...


----------



## Ezio (12. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Blackstaker Hmm seltsam nur wieso ein Zwölf/Acht Kerner von AMD in dem Bench 3/1.7 mal mehr Punkte erreicht als ein (höher getakteter) i7 980X mit besserer Architektur und SMT!?
> 
> Sehr verwirrend...



Das liegt daran, dass mit 4 (!) CPUs gebencht wurde.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2011)

Das hatte also das [Quad CPU] zu bedeuten  Und ich dachte dass sein ein Schreibfehler xDD
Also damit wäre dann wieder bewiesen dass 300% der Leistung eines X6 total unrealistisch sind ^^


----------



## Blackstacker (12. Februar 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass mit 4 (!) CPUs gebencht wurde.



ja genau das war etwas verwirrend


----------



## daDexter (12. Februar 2011)

Fake, ganz sicher ...


----------



## ULKi22 (12. Februar 2011)

Eine Leistungssteigerung von 378% im Gegensatz zum X4 970? Klingt für mich schon sehr unrealistisch, aber wenn es stimmen sollte, dann wird Intel ziemlich große Probleme bekommen. Vorallem mit dem Mainboard Chaos bei Sandy


----------



## Hademe (12. Februar 2011)

na klar! aus dem nichts bringt AMD so nen Prozessor!!! is klar ne!


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Februar 2011)

woher sollten sie ihn sonst bringen?


----------



## PontifexM (12. Februar 2011)

daDexter schrieb:


> Fake, ganz sicher ...



 so seh ich das auch.


----------



## .Mac (12. Februar 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> woher sollten sie ihn sonst bringen?



Aus dem Hinterzimmer des Hausmeisters.

---
Ich geb erstmal nix auf diese Benchmarks, kann beides sein, fake oder real, schliesslich ist es ja eine komplett neue Architektur, allerdings wäre ein Zuwachs von 300 % schon echt enorm.


----------



## Hademe (12. Februar 2011)

gar nicht!!!! weil das 100%ig ein Fake ist!!! Die ganze Zeit sind AMDs Prozessoren so richtig schlecht im vergleich zu nem ordentlichen Intel und plötzlich soll Intel keine Chance mehr haben?! Wer das glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann!!!


----------



## PontifexM (12. Februar 2011)

das amd dings darf gerne schneller sein, aber bitte sachlich bleiben und nicht solche lächerlichen fakes bringen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Februar 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> gar nicht!!!! weil das 100%ig ein Fake ist!!! Die ganze Zeit sind AMDs Prozessoren so richtig schlecht im vergleich zu nem ordentlichen Intel und plötzlich soll Intel keine Chance mehr haben?!



Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass AMD "aus dem Nichts" nen Hammer auspackt. (Wortspiel beabsichtigt ^^)
Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass ich was auf diesen "Benchmark" gebe... aber möglich ist fast alles.


----------



## PontifexM (12. Februar 2011)

aber keine 300 %


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Februar 2011)

PontifexM schrieb:


> aber keine 300 %



Man weiß absolut nichts über die Testmethode, -plattform, -software... wer sagt dir, dass es nicht irgendein total optimierter Test ist, der 300% der Leistung eines Phenom II ausspuckt? Ein 980X ist hier schließlich auch ca 100% schneller.


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> der Benchmark wert ist sehr realistisch ich frage mich wie leute darauf kommen das es ein fake sein sollte?



Das fängt schonmal damit an das es keinerlei Infos über das Testsetup gibt. Dann gehts damit weiter das beim Cinebench nur der Wert des BD angegeben ist - zu den anderen gibts einfach nur Balken. Und zum 3. sind beim Passmark alle Werte sehr gerade bzw. gerundet. Alle drei Punkte kommen bei einem seriösen Test nicht vor, spricht also alles für einen ziemlich schlecht gemachten Fake.

mfg


----------



## OdlG (12. Februar 2011)

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der wert realistisch ist. aber wenn doch, dann erfreue ich mich daran, dass die southbirdge-cpus dann auf weit unter 100€ fallen dürften  oder der i7-990 für 110€


----------



## Eckism (12. Februar 2011)

Wie viele Jahre bastelt AMD eigentlich schon am Bulldozer? Das sind doch schon mehr als 5 Jahre!?
Grundsätzlich denke ich, das die Hardwarehersteller im allgemeinen nicht das rausbringen, was das Leistungsfähigste ist, soll heißen, sie behalten sich das beste zurück, um bei Fehlkonstruktionen in der Entwicklung trotzdem noch neue Hardware einzuführen.

300% schneller als der Vorgänger(wie alt ist eigentlich die Grundarchitektur?) sollte eigentlich auch kein Problem darstellen, aber Amd wird einen Teufel tun, so ein Teil bezahlbar für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen. Die 300% gibst, wenn überhaupt nur in der Entwicklungsabteilung, nicht nur bei AMD sondern auch bei Intel.


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme an, dass ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen getestet wurde und seine Taktfrequenz zwischen 3,0 und 3,6 GHz lag. Eigentlich ist ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen ja keine Octacore-CPU, sondern eine Quadcore-CPU mit acht Integer-Einheiten. Durch die zusätzliche Integer-Einheit sollen ja pro Modul nur etwa 15% mehr Chipfläche beansprucht werden. Trotzdem sollen die zusätzlichen Integer-Einheiten jedes Modul bis zu 95% schneller machen. Bei Intel bringt SMT maximal 20% Mehrperformance. Im Prinzip kann man AMDs Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen also nicht als Octacore bezeichnen, da es sich dabei ja nicht um acht vollwertige Kerne handelt, sondern nur um acht Integer-Einheiten, die gegenüber einem Quadcore mit vier Integer-Einheiten nur 15% mehr Chipfläche benötigen. So gesehen hat ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen also irgendwie weniger echte CPU-Kerne als ein Hexacore von Intel oder ein AMD Hexacore und bringt aber dennoch mehr Leistung. Wenn die Benchmarks echt sind, hat es AMD quasi geschafft eine Quadcore-CPU mit acht Integer-Einheiten zu entwickeln, die nur 15% mehr an Chipfläche benöigt und damit eine Leistungssteigerung von über 90% gegenüber einer Quadcore-CPU mit nur vier Integer-Einheiten erreicht. Das wäre eine Verdopplung der Leistung bei minimalem Mehraufwand an Chipfläche. Da wären 65% gegenüber einem i7 980X, der ja eine echte Hexacore-CPU ist, sensationell. 

Ob Ich glaube, dass die Benchmarks echt sind? Nein Ich glaube es nicht, halte es aber auch nicht für unwahrscheinlich. Ich glaube erst an deren Echtheit, wenn die Werte durch weitere Tests verifiziert wurden. Ich traue AMD einen solchen Coup aber durchaus zu. AMD hinkt Intel zwar gewaltig hinterher, das muss aber nicht heißen dass AMD das nicht auch ganz schnell ändern könnte. Als Verbraucher kann man nur hoffen, dass die Benchmarkergebnisse echt sind und AMD mit dem Bulldozer Intel platt machen könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

AMDs JF sprach von +80% durch den 2ten Int-Core. Wo du die +95% her, fände ich daher interessant. Und bezüglich der Kerne: Was zählst du? Integer-Cores? Gehst du nach FPU und L2, also den gesharten Teilen? Das ist nämlich die Frage - ob Quadcore oder doch Octacore bei vier Modulen und acht Int-Cores.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Es ist weder ein Quad Core noch ein Octo Core es ist ein Prozessor mit 4 Modulen.


----------



## Ahab (12. Februar 2011)

Sehr extrem...  Solche Werte zu faken hätte irgendwie keinen Sinn, das würde doch eh keiner glauben...?!


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Februar 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Sehr extrem...  Solche Werte zu faken hätte irgendwie keinen Sinn, das würde doch eh keiner glauben...?!



Jahaa, das könnte der Urheber sich natürlich auch gedacht haben


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Durch die zusätzliche Integer-Einheit sollen ja pro Modul nur etwa 15% mehr Chipfläche beansprucht werden. Trotzdem sollen die zusätzlichen Integer-Einheiten jedes Modul bis zu 95% schneller machen.



AMD spricht von maximal 80%



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Bei Intel bringt SMT maximal 20% Mehrperformance.



Das kann man aber nicht vergleichen, beim SMT gibt es überhaupt keine zusätzlichen Recheneinheiten. Man erreicht praktisch +20% mit +0% Recheneinheiten, da die vorhandenen einfach besser ausgelastet werden. Es gibt lediglich ein paar zusätzliche Register die freine Kapazitäten verwalten und dem BS als zusätzlichen Kern zur Verfügung stellt.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> hat es AMD quasi geschafft eine Quadcore-CPU mit acht Integer-Einheiten zu entwickeln, die nur 15% mehr an Chipfläche benöigt



Naja nicht ganz - das +15% gilt ja nur für die Modulgröße - Insgesammt ist der Chip mit seinen 320mm deutlich größer als andere 32nm CPUs. (Gulftown: 248mm2, Sandy Bridge: 225mm2 - mit GPU wohlgemerkt)

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Februar 2011)

Wenn das stimmen würde, würde ich sofort auf AMD wechseln...allerdings halte ich das für wenig glaubhaft.


----------



## Menthe (12. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube auch kaum das diese Werte stimmen, aber wenn der BD "nur" 50% schneller als n Sandybridge wäre, wäre das auch schon ne Klasse Leistung.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Februar 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Naja, 30-50€ Mainboards sind ja auch nur dafür gedacht, dass sie funktionieren, mehr auch nicht.
> Natürlich können sie nicht mit der Qualität mithalten, aber gehen tuts auch.
> 
> Außen hui: Biostar, AsRock etc in der Preissparte bis 50€ sind außen eher pfui.^^



Sorry aber was ist dann Qualität?
Die MoBos funzen; den Rasen mäht auch kein Asus 350+€ Board...
Man muß einfach nur wissen was man will.
Reichen einem 4Gb Ram, 4 USB Ports & 2 SATA Platten spricht nichts gegen die 30-50€ MoBos.


----------



## Progs-ID (12. Februar 2011)

Heiliges Kanonenrohr. Bin mal gespannt ob es stimmt.

Erinnert ihr euch an den Release der ersten Core 2 Duos? Da war dass genauso. Kann mich noch genau an den Tag erinnern. Saß da gerade in nem Büro mit nem Admin zusammen, als der mir die Werte von Tomshardware zeigte. Dachte auch erst, dass das nicht wahr sein kann. Aber es waren keine Fakes. 

@ kress:
Du solltest die "angeblichen Billigboards" von Biostar, Asrock und Co. nicht unterschätzen. Und schlecht sehen die meiner Meinung nach auch nicht aus.


----------



## Krabbat (12. Februar 2011)

also das 8 kern top-modell könnte das in nem benchmark schon schaffen denke ich
aber in spielen siehts eh anders aus und spiele sind ja entscheident, nicht was bei sonem benchmark rauskommt, denn wer zockt schon benchmarks
ich würds amd echt mal wiedr gönnen
aber: abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Krabbat schrieb:


> denn wer zockt schon benchmarks



Eine ganze Gruppe, nennt sich HWbot.


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich halte die Zahlen für realistisch, da Intel bis jetzt nur seine 2 und 4 Kern-CPUs vorgestellt hat. Wobei der "Intel Core i7-980X" (6-Kerner) fast vom 4-Kerner "Intel Core i7-2600K eingeholt wurde.
Intel wird im Sommer seine Sandy-Bridge-CPUs mit 6 und 8 Kernen vorstellen. 

AMD hat seine 8 kernigen Bullduzer für Herbst angekündigt.
Ein 8 Kern-Bulldozer wird ab Herbst meinen Rechner antreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> Ein 8 Kern-Bulldozer wird ab Herbst meinen Rechner antreiben.



Egal, was er kosten wird?


----------



## MG42 (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Egal, was er kosten wird?



Naja, die absoluten Desktop-TOPP-Modelle (EE oder FX) haben sich doch meist immer um die 1k (+-) T€uronen bewegt, glaube daher kaum dass son ein BulliFX 2k kostet, bloß weil der dann die 2fache Anzahl an Kernen/SMTEinheiten hat wie der "Normalo" FX. Ist Quatsch, es gab immer für eine gewisse Zeitspanne immer *einen* FX, der dann im Einer um 2 zugenommen hat und im Takt etwas gestiegen ist, eigentlich auch nichts anderes wie in der letzten Zeit. nur halt wenn man sich am Markt behaupten will, muss man sich eben bei den Kunden Lieb Kind machen, solange bis es einem Wirtschaftlich/technologisch/trendstylemäßig vom _Ramschhändlerimage_ verabschieden kann.

An der Preisgestaltung im Desktopmarkt wird sich so schnell nichts ändern, für _läppische_ 300-400 € sollte man dann einen 4Kerner (8Threader) erhalten.
Die nächsten 500-600€ wird dann sicherlich nichts angeboten, bis man bei ca. 1k halt bei den FXes ankommt.
Schade, aber die günstige BE-Zeit ist bald vorbei.


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Egal, was er kosten wird?


 
Nicht ganz ggf. warte ich ein paar Wochen bis das P/L-Verhältnis besser ist.
Das nennt man dann einen "späten Herbst".


----------



## widder0815 (12. Februar 2011)

diesen ganzen Marketing Quatsch kann(sollte) mann nicht glauben ... erst heißt es der Bulldozer übertrumft einen x6 1090T um 50% (beim Pass Mark wären das anstatt 6000 dann 9000) , und jetzt auf einmal 200% ? 
jaja Is Klar 

wenn man diese Pass mark liste mal genau betrachtet , dann erkennt man das er auf Server Cpu´s ausgerichtet ist... und was bringt einem ein Server CPU mit 30000 Pass Mark punkten im altag ? --> Nichts

nagut , ich spinne den gedanken mal weiter , lass es so sein das das kein fake ist ... in der Marktwirtschaft wird Leistung in Marktwert umgerechnet .
das heißt  zb. ein Sandy hat eine leistung von 9000points = 300€ , ein AMD x6 6000points = 200€ (AMD macht seine cpu´s nicht so günstig um den AMD usern was gutes zu tun das wißt ihr oder?)
um so leistungsstärker AMDs CPU´s werden , an einer höreren stelle des Marktes können sie diese Platzieren ... und wenn Der Bulldozer 17000points leistung hat ...
und der Sandy zu dieser zeit (sagen wir mal) 270€ kostet ... dann dürft ihr für diesen Bulldozer min. 500€ hinpacken 

wenn AMD es schafft eine CPU für den NormalSterblichen 200-300€ rauszubringen der die leistung eines 2600k hat , hat amd damit schon das bestmögliche für sich ereicht .


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Februar 2011)

Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> ....AMD hat seine 8 kernigen Bullduzer für Herbst angekündigt.



habe ich was verpast?


----------



## Krabbat (12. Februar 2011)

erst herbst?
schade etwas früher könnte nicht schaden


----------



## 3-way (12. Februar 2011)

Je später er kommt desto mehr sinkt meine Zahlungsbereitschaft für das Teil.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Februar 2011)

Wenn das stimmt geht die Leistungskrone mal an Amd und der ewige Platzhirsch Intel guckt in die Wäsche. (Aber allein die Werbung die mir auf der Seite entgegen springt wirkt wenig vertrauenswürdig^^)


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Februar 2011)

ich wunderte mich nur das* "Bastler von einer HD 5570*" geschrieben hat, er komme erst im Nobember, ich wollte das noch mal klären, wann der kommt.


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

wie hier schon gesagt wurde, falls es wirklich kein Fake ist, dann
wird die CPU aber wie bei Intel schon fast unbezahlbar, den die
würde AMD dann nicht für 280-380 € auf den Markt bringen,
sondern es sich so schön wie Intel bei den 980X Modellen
bezahlen lassen. An 1000,-€ glaube ich ja nicht da es ja
zum Glück nicht Intel ist, aber 400 - 600 € halte ich dann
auch bei AMD für realistisch, also falls was dran ist, fange 
ich ja jetzt schonmal an zu sparen, für das neue Crosshair V
Mobo und nen ordentlichen Bulldozer 

lg

crank


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMDs JF sprach von +80% durch den 2ten Int-Core. Wo du die +95% her, fände ich daher interessant. Und bezüglich der Kerne: Was zählst du? Integer-Cores? Gehst du nach FPU und L2, also den gesharten Teilen? Das ist nämlich die Frage - ob Quadcore oder doch Octacore bei vier Modulen und acht Int-Cores.



Für mich sind AMDs Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen keine Octacore-CPUs. Allein acht Integer-Einheiten machen noch keinen Octacore aus. Die 95% meine Ich mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, aber kann auch falsch sein. 80% sind aber auch schon viel. 

Intels Hexacore-CPUs können 12 Threads bearbeiten, haben aber nicht die leistung einer 12Kern-CPU. Eine vergleichbare CPU müsste also 7 oder 8 Kerne besitzen, um auf die gleiche Leistung zu kommen wie ein Hexacore, wenn SMT 20% Mehrperformance bringt. 
Ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen ist also quasi ein Quadcore mit zusätzlichen Integer-Einheiten, die 15% mehr Chipfläche brauchen. 
De facto tritt also eine Quadcore-CPU gegen eine Hexacore-CPU an und ist laut dieser Benchmarks schneller.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2011)

@Crank:
Also wenn du für das Crosshair V sparst, kann ich ja beide behalten

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das kein Fake ist... aber ich denke eher nicht.
Wäre wirklich schon eine beachtliche Leistung.
Falls dem jedoch so sein, wird die wohl keine 1000€ kosten. Das macht man nicht, wenn man versucht sich wieder einen Namen zu machen.
Eher so 500-600€, das ist realistischer.


----------



## totovo (12. Februar 2011)

300% ??

Das glaubt ihr doch wohl selber nicht... 300% ig ein Fake!
Ich denke eher das Bulldozer ein Reinfall wird, kaum mehr Leistung pro Kern, exorbitante Leistungsaufnahme, teuer in der Produktion!  

Ich bin schon lange eher AMD zugeneigt, aber ich glaube, dass Bulldozer AMD´s Grab schaufel wird 


meine Meinung


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> @Crank:
> Also wenn du für das Crosshair V sparst, kann ich ja beide behalten
> 
> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das kein Fake ist... aber ich denke eher nicht.
> ...


Öhm bei den Produktionskosten plus Logistik plus Steurn plus Gewinn der Verkäufer usw. Nie im Leben 600€ ^^
Abgesehen davon dass es ein Fake ist wären es wohl eher 1200€


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Für mich sind AMDs Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen keine Octacore-CPUs.



Er wird von AMD aber als 8 Kerner vermarktet, man kann, auch wenns technisch nicht zu 100% korrekt ist, durchaus 8 Kerner sagen.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Intels Hexacore-CPUs können 12 Threads bearbeiten, haben aber nicht die leistung einer 12Kern-CPU.



Der springende Punkt ist das die 12 Threads immer noch auf 6 Kernen laufen - ohne zusätzliche Recheneinheiten, damit sind und bleiben die CPUs 6Kerner. 



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ein Bulldozer mit 4 Modulen ist also quasi ein Quadcore mit zusätzlichen Integer-Einheiten



Die zusätzlichen Einheiten führen aber dazu das man die CPU aus technischer Sicht nicht mit einem intel Quadcore auf ein Level stellen kann - schlicht weil eben zusätzliche Recheneinheiten vorhanden sind. 



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> De facto tritt also eine Quadcore-CPU gegen eine Hexacore-CPU an und ist laut dieser Benchmarks schneller.



nein, weil der BD kein Quadcore im gleichen Sinne wie bei intel ist. Technisch gesehen tritt eine 4 Modul CPU gegen einen Hexacore an. Und technisch gesehen ist ein 4 Moduler nunmal kein Quadcore

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Intels Hexacore-CPUs können 12 Threads bearbeiten, haben aber nicht die leistung einer 12Kern-CPU.


Deine Aussage suggeriert, SMT würde die Leistung steigern. SMT aber ist Standard in Sachen Register etc. (sprich, das Design mit SMT ist die Basis), d.h. die Leistung ohne SMT wird geringer.


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lange eher AMD zugeneigt, aber ich glaube, dass Bulldozer AMD´s Grab schaufel wird
> 
> 
> meine Meinung




sag doch nicht sowas  auch wenn es " Fake " ist/sein könnte , ein Reinfall
wird der Bulldozer nicht, den ich tipp mal das AMD sich darüber im klaren ist,
das der Bulldozer sie aus Ihrem Tief rausholen muss 


lg

crank


----------



## totovo (12. Februar 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> sag doch nicht sowas  auch wenn es " Fake " ist/sein könnte , ein Reinfall
> wird der Bulldozer nicht, den ich tipp mal das AMD sich darüber im klaren ist,
> das der Bulldozer sie aus Ihrem Tief rausholen muss
> 
> ...



Hoffen wir das sich AMD dessen bewusst ist

Ich habe ja auch noch Hoffnung, aber ich bin eben auch Realist


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Hoffen wir das sich AMD dessen bewusst ist
> 
> Ich habe ja auch noch Hoffnung, aber ich bin eben auch Realist




ja da ist was dran realistisch sollte man sein, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ,
also bei mir auf jeden Fall und falls da nur ein viertel Wahrheit drinne steckt, können
wir uns schonmal freuen  Falls die Preise natürlich Human gehelten werden 

lg

crank


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Februar 2011)

Ich finds ja ganz amüsant, wie man hier praktisch darüber nachdenknt, ob AMD bei einer Prozzi generation sein bestes gegeben hat oder ob sie absichtlich nur mittelmaß produziert haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Sie wollen eben Intel in Sicherheit wiegen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Februar 2011)

sehr schlau von AMD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

Und sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Februar 2011)

bis dato bin ich mit meiner AMD CPU sehr zufrieden, was nun den Bulldozer angeht, bin ich schon stark daran interessiert, und werde mir so ein Teil, alleine Interessehalber zulegen.

Ich denke zwar auch dass es hierbei um ein Fake handelt, aber wer weiss, es wird ja nicht mehr ewig dauern bis er da ist, dann werden wirs wissen.

Ich glaube auch dass die Preise der AMD's steigen werden, glaube aber nicht an so hohe Preise wie 1000euro, das würde aktuel nicht zu AMD passen, wenn man davon ausgeht dass das TopModell im moment unter 300euro Kostet, hoffe ich dass man das Toppmodel vom Bulldozer so maximal um die 500euro ansetzen wird, mit Board 600euro, wäre für mich ok.

Das 32nm Verfahren macht die CPU an sich ja Günstiger, durch die Vorteile der 32Technik könnte man schon einen shrink eines aktuellen PhenomII herstellen, der hierdurch höher getaktt werden könnte ohne goss mehr Wärme/Strom zu produzieren, sprich mehr Leistung haben.

Beim Bulldozer kommt nur die Entwicklungkosten dazu die langsam wieder Eingespielt werden müssen, in der Position in der sich AMD aber befindet, wären Preise um die 1000euro hier eher Kontra Produktiv, und würde den Markanteil nicht sonderlich steigern.

Wenn die CPU eine Intel-Vergleichbare Leistung bringt, und nur einen Teil davon kostet, werden sich bis auf die Fanboys ne menge User drauf stürzen, sprich hohe verkaufszahlen, viel eine Verbesserung der Markanteile, die Entwicklungkosten bekommen sie aber wieder rein, und auf dauer ist ihre Poistion wieder etwas gefestigt.

Ist die Poistion wieder gefestigt, können sie mit der nächsten Generation, natürlich eher die Preise stärker steigen lassen.

Meine Meinung, von meinen Überlegungen heraus. (akzeptiere gerne Kritik  )


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

sorry für den Off-Topic,

hier und da liest man das AM3 auf anderen AM3+ sein wird, wie ist
es den jetzt, ist es bestätigt das es einen neuen Sockel braucht,
oder gehen da noch die AM3 Sockel durch ?

lg

crank


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Bulldozer braucht definitiv AM3+. Aber du kannst alle aktuellen AM3 CPUs auch auf Sockel AM3+ betreiben.


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bulldozer braucht definitiv AM3+. Aber du kannst alle aktuellen AM3 CPUs auch auf Sockel AM3+ betreiben.




ahh ok, Danke Dir quantenslipstream 

bedeutet, neues Board kaufen z.B. Asus Crosshair V Form. --> darauf erstmal meinen
965ger benutzen, bis ich mir einen Zambezi leisten kann ? 
wäre schonmal nicht schlecht 

lg

crank


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Genauso.
Wenn das Crosshair 5 draußen ist, kannst du es dir kaufen und erst mal deinen alten 965 BE draufklatschen, wieso auch immer, z.B. der Bulldozer, den du haben willst, gibts noch nicht, weil kommt erst im Herbst oder dir sind die neuen CPUs noch zu teuer und du willst noch bis Herbst warten.


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

vielen Dank für das ausführliche erklären und das Du meine Gedanken
gelesen hast, den ungefähr so habe ich es vor 

Falls das alles nicht ein komplett-Reinfall wird 

lg

crank


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Bulldozer wird auf jeden Fall den 965 BE zerstampfen und ich rechne einfach mal damit, dass der 4 Modul Bulldozer auch die Sandy Quads schlagen wird. Beim Sandy E wirds sicher schwerer, weil das ja dann ein nativer 8 Core sein wird.
Daher rechne ich mit 400€ für das Bulldozer Topmodell, je nach Abstand zu Sandy.


----------



## Rollimaster (12. Februar 2011)

Damit rechne ich so ungefähr


----------



## PontifexM (12. Februar 2011)

genug zeit nachzubessern ist ja vorhanden  . . .


----------



## Micha1994 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche AMD den erfolg auch wenn ich 300% eher als unrealistisch erachte jedoch wünsch ich es ihnen das er ne im Vergleich zu den Sandy's vergleichbare oder sogar bessere Leistung hat. Es wird mal wieder Zeit für nen Paukenschlag ala Athlon 64 

Bleibt zu sagen AMD FTW


----------



## totovo (12. Februar 2011)

schauen wir mal ob es AMD gelingt uns alle um zu hauen!


----------



## Jan565 (12. Februar 2011)

Also wenn das Stimmt, dann ist die CPU ja weit vor den SB. Dann kann sogar Ivy Bridge nur den kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

ohh ja, verdient haben sie es und ich hoffe es auch, für uns  

lg

crank


----------



## PontifexM (12. Februar 2011)

wird wohl leider für mich zu spät kommen ,und deshalb wirds dann doch ein sandy . . .


----------



## m3ntozz911 (12. Februar 2011)

wahrscheinlich das teurste modell mit guter kühlung hoch getaktet   ist doch alles werbestrategie ^^


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (12. Februar 2011)

hier die mir bekannten Folien bezüglich der kommenden CPUs von AMD:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-und-CPUs/CPU/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1474308

Die Folien sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell.



> Im Juli 2011 soll die APU Llano an AMDs Kunden ausgeliefert werden, vermutlich werden die ersten Produkte dann ebenfalls ein bis zwei Monate später veröffentlicht. Der neue Desktop-Prozessor Zembezi soll im April 2011 an PC-Hersteller ausgeliefert werden, sofern die Daten der Folie stimmen, kann man davon ausgehen, ein bis zwei Monate später entsprechende Produkte im Handel zu finden.


----------



## Cyris (12. Februar 2011)

Laut einem AMD Insider (JF), in einem anderen Forum, wurden die Benches schon als Fake eingestuft.
Denke die Website wollte sich nur mal ins Licht rücken


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (12. Februar 2011)

Cyris schrieb:


> Laut einem AMD Insider (JF), in einem anderen Forum, wurden die Benches schon als Fake eingestuft.
> Denke die Website wollte sich nur mal ins Licht rücken


 
Füge doch bitte den Link ein.


----------



## MG42 (13. Februar 2011)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch dass die Preise der AMD's steigen werden, glaube aber nicht an so hohe Preise wie 1000euro, das würde aktuel nicht zu AMD passen, wenn man davon ausgeht dass das TopModell im moment unter 300euro Kostet, hoffe ich dass man das Toppmodel vom Bulldozer so maximal um die 500euro ansetzen wird, mit Board 600euro, wäre für mich ok.



Na klar wirds das geben, es wird doch die neue Klasse Ultimate FX rauskommen (oder so in etwa).
Von der Seite kann man von den bisherigen AMD Produkten die besten Prozessoren wie die X6 1100 BE oder X4 970 BE der "Performance-Klasse" zuordnen (ähnlich wie bei der HD 5xx0 Generation war die eben Top aber nur Performance, nur jetzt ham sie eben bei den Hd 6xx0er Reihe eben die 9 und die ist eben "real High-End", also wenn es sich lohnt, können sie so was für den Otto-Normal-User rausbringen). Jetzt da sich das geändert hat, wo AMD wieder mit Intel gleichziehen oder sogar überholen kann, wär es eben dämlich nicht so eine Prestige Klasse auf den Markt zu werfen.


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme an, dass das Topmodel von AMD um die 480 € kosten wird.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Februar 2011)

Realismus hin und Realismus her!

Betrachtet das bitte als Denkanstoß!!

Warum sollte AMD vergleichbares im Desktopbereich nicht gelingen?

Wer sich den Passmark-CPU Benchmark genauer ansieht, wird Feststellen, das von AMD Spitzenwerte zu finden sind, zwar nicht im Desktopbereich, aber unter Dual/Quad-Core Bench, dort die Opteron 6xxx Familie.


----------



## sahvg (13. Februar 2011)

hoffentlich ist es kein fake. dann würde es sich mal lohnen eine neue cpu zu kaufen


----------



## Old-Man (13. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Zumindest hat die Meldung eines erreicht, man diskutiert und fachsimpelt über BD .... AMD bleibt im Gespräch ... totgesagte leben länger.

Man kann hier diskutieren und fachsimpeln wie man will, die Fakten kommen erst kurz vor oder nach dem Release auf den Tisch!


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Realismus hin und Realismus her!
> 
> Betrachtet das bitte als Denkanstoß!!
> 
> ...



wenn du dir diese Opterons im pass mark angeschaut hast , dann Hoffendlich auch die preise
dann weißt du ja was du für ein Bulldozer hinPacken kannst oder glaubst du an den Weinachtsmann , das AMD eine CPU für 400-500€ Rausbringt die genau so gut ist wie seine Teuren Server Modelle?? und AMD seine Teuren Server modelle damit in den Wind schiesst??
mal ein Denkanstoss


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Februar 2011)

Server-CPUs und Dektop CPUs müssen nicht das gleiche können - AMD kann für den Desktop zb die Multisockel-Tauglichkeit streichen und auf dem Servermarkt anbieten und da dann die Mörderpreise verlangen.


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Server-CPUs und Dektop CPUs müssen nicht das gleiche können - AMD kann für den Desktop zb die Multisockel-Tauglichkeit streichen und auf dem Servermarkt anbieten und da dann die Mörderpreise verlangen.



aber wenn der BD die gleiche leistung wie ein 2000€ Server cpu hat, dann wird der im leben nicht unter 1000€ angeboten ...das ist "einfaches wirtschaftliches handeln" 
mann muss mit Produkten immer seine anderen Produkte "Decken = nicht Zerstören"
  es wäre das gleiche , wenn amd vor 1 jahr eine andere 6kern cpu für 99€ rausgebracht hätte mit der leistung eines x6 ... "wirtschaftlicher schwachsinn" so wird es im leben nicht kommen


----------



## PontifexM (13. Februar 2011)

Old-Man schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zumindest hat die Meldung eines erreicht, man diskutiert und fachsimpelt über BD .... AMD bleibt im Gespräch ... totgesagte leben länger.
> 
> Man kann hier diskutieren und fachsimpeln wie man will, die Fakten kommen erst kurz vor oder nach dem Release auf den Tisch!



also tod war amd bisher nicht meines wissens.
gibt doch genug fans die ihr letztes hemd geben würden . . .


----------



## Old-Man (13. Februar 2011)

> also tod war amd bisher nicht meines wissens.



Korrekt! War auch als Seitenhieb an die Inteljungs gedacht!


----------



## crankrider (13. Februar 2011)

PontifexM schrieb:


> also tod war amd bisher nicht meines wissens.
> gibt doch genug fans die ihr letztes hemd geben würden . . .




ohh ja, die gibt es


----------



## Eckism (13. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> aber wenn der BD die gleiche leistung wie ein 2000€ Server cpu hat, dann wird der im leben nicht unter 1000€ angeboten ...das ist "einfaches wirtschaftliches handeln"
> mann muss mit Produkten immer seine anderen Produkte "Decken = nicht Zerstören"
> es wäre das gleiche , wenn amd vor 1 jahr eine andere 6kern cpu für 99€ rausgebracht hätte mit der leistung eines x6 ... "wirtschaftlicher schwachsinn" so wird es im leben nicht kommen



Server CPU's müssen aber noch was entscheidenes mehr können, sie *müssen* stabil laufen, und das lässt sich AMD und auch Intel sehr gut bezahlen, weil die müssen's ja garantieren.
Meine Erfahrung mit dem Opterons ist, das man da ziemlich viel Unsinn machen kann (Bios) eh die in die Knie gehen!


----------



## Jan565 (13. Februar 2011)

Also was Stabilität angeht, finde ich, ist AMD deutlich besser. Jeden Intel den ich hatte ist mir früher oder später bei 100% Belastung abgeschmiert. Ein AMD nicht.


----------



## PontifexM (13. Februar 2011)

das "problem" ist mir mit intel cpu´s fremd ^^


----------



## .Mac (13. Februar 2011)

Und ist auch nicht das Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

was Fakt ist (Marktwirschaft) ... Leistung wird in € (Marktwert) umgerechnet , wer hir im allen ernst denkt-hofft- glaubt ...
das ein AMD der die doppelte Leistung, als Intels (bis jetzt) Topmodel der 800-900€ kostet hat ... und für 500€ zu haben ist ---> Ist der Gipfel der *Naivität*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> was Fakt ist (Marktwirschaft) ... Leistung wird in € (Marktwert) umgerechnet , wer hir im allen ernst denkt-hofft- glaubt ...
> das ein AMD der die doppelte Leistung als Intels (bis jetzt) Topmodel der 800-900€ kostet hat ... und für 500€ zu haben ist ---> Ist der Gipfel der *Naivität*



Intel hat ja auch die Sandys zum Preis von Sockel 1156-CPUs auf den Markt gebracht...


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

naja gut, man muss dazu noch sagen das der BD ja erst ende des Jahres kommt , da giebt es dann die Sandys mit 6 - 8cores ... ein Sandy(4kern) klebt ja jetzt schon den x980 am Ar*** , was machen dann die 6er und 8ter


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> was machen dann die 6er und 8ter



Das gleiche, weil kein Game 16 Threads nutzen kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gleiche, weil kein Game 16 Threads nutzen kann.



RUSE?
Das wird aber dann langsamer, weil es zu viele Resscourcen auf die Verteilung aufwendet


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> naja gut, man muss dazu noch sagen das der BD ja erst ende des Jahres kommt



Nein, Bulldozer kommt in 3 - 4 Monaten, nicht Ende des Jahres.


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein, Bulldozer kommt in 3 - 4 Monaten, nicht Ende des Jahres.



Korrigiert mich aber ... ich hab das im Letzten PCGH heft so verstanden das die neuen APUs mit integrierter Grafikeinheit die gegen Intels Atom etz. serie antreten sollen im Juni in die Produktion gehen ... und der Bulldozer von dem hir geredet wird erst im herbst kommt .


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (13. Februar 2011)

hier die mir bekannten Folien bezüglich der kommenden CPUs von AMD:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,80...e/?iid=1474308



> Im Juli 2011 soll die APU Llano an AMDs Kunden ausgeliefert werden, vermutlich werden die ersten Produkte dann ebenfalls ein bis zwei Monate später veröffentlicht. Der neue Desktop-Prozessor Zembezi soll im April 2011 an PC-Hersteller ausgeliefert werden, sofern die Daten der Folie stimmen, kann man davon ausgehen, ein bis zwei Monate später entsprechende Produkte im Handel zu finden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> RUSE?
> Das wird aber dann langsamer, weil es zu viele Resscourcen auf die Verteilung aufwendet



Ich glaub nicht, dass es ein Spiel gibt, das mit 16 Threads klar kommt.


----------



## totovo (13. Februar 2011)

anno 1404 kann doch theoretisch unendlich viele Threads nutzen, oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2011)

@ totovo: Keine Ahnung, aber ob man profitiert, ist eine andere Frage.
Irgendwann wirds zu aufwändig alles über die Threads zu verteilen, sodass die Leistung wieder sinkt.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> wenn du dir diese Opterons im pass mark angeschaut hast , dann Hoffendlich auch die preise
> dann weißt du ja was du für ein Bulldozer hinPacken kannst oder glaubst du an den Weinachtsmann , das AMD eine CPU für 400-500€ Rausbringt die genau so gut ist wie seine Teuren Server Modelle?? und AMD seine Teuren Server modelle damit in den Wind schiesst??
> mal ein Denkanstoss


 

Ich glaub mal, das der Thread sich mit der Glaubwürdigkeit bzw. Erreichbarkeit der Benchwerte befasst und nicht was ein Bulldozer kosten soll!

Darüber mach ich mir erst einen Kopf, wenn Preise dazu verfügbar sind.


----------



## jensi251 (13. Februar 2011)

Wirklich interessant.


----------



## Quake2008 (14. Februar 2011)

Selbst wenn es stimmt oder AMD Leistungstechnisch in die näher der Intel Cpu´s kommt, hinkt AMD Marketingtechnisch Intel 1000 Jahre hinterher.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Februar 2011)

@ Quake: Traurig, aber wahr, wie man schon auf Seite 5 bemerkt hat


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Februar 2011)

Haha jungs der April kommt doch erst noch. ^^


----------



## Kaktus (14. Februar 2011)

Hab ich es überlesen oder ist noch niemanden aufgefallen das die Seite mit dem Benchmakr zum Verkauf steht und mit dieser Meldung ordentlich Klicks sammelt und dadurch ihren Preis anheben kann. 

So sehr ich auf AMD hoffe, aber ein bisschen mitdenken sollte man können.


----------



## KTMDoki (14. Februar 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Hab ich es überlesen oder ist noch niemanden aufgefallen das die Seite mit dem Benchmakr zum Verkauf steht und mit dieser Meldung ordentlich Klicks sammelt und dadurch ihren Preis anheben kann.
> 
> So sehr ich auf AMD hoffe, aber ein bisschen mitdenken sollte man können.



das ist natürlich interessant.
Wen die Seite verkauft wird, können sie so den Wert steigern, was aber auch gerichtlich gesehen schwerwiegende Folgen haben kann, oder?

Der Wert klingt eher unwahrscheinlich, aber wie schon oft erwähnt, hoffe ich für AMD natürlich, das es so ist.

Ich hoffe nur, dass Bulldozer im Sommer ohne irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten auf dem Markt kommt.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Februar 2011)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es stimmt oder AMD Leistungstechnisch in die näher der Intel Cpu´s kommt, hinkt AMD Marketingtechnisch Intel 1000 Jahre hinterher.


 
Das im Vergleich zu Intel, kleine Unternehmen, ist aber in der Lage, trotz deiner ausgesagten 1000jährigen Rückständigkeit, dem Riesenkonzern Paroli zu bieten. Ich weis nur nicht, warum das als solches nicht gewürdigt wird!

AMD ist allerdings Intel, im Marketing, um 10 Jahre voraus, weil eben dubiose und unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken bisher nicht stattfanden.
Denn dafür wird man nicht bestraft!




"Human" was für ein Schimpfwort! Humanes Ego läßt nur unterwürfige Geschöpfe neben sich. Alles was ins Ego nicht passt, wird "getilgt" oder "entsorgt"! Auch ich bin .....!


----------



## Kaktus (14. Februar 2011)

@Cuddleman
Im Bereich Marketing, hängt AMD Intel weit... sehr weit hinter her. Geh mal in den üblichen PC Laden und frag die Kunden ob sie einen AMD kaufen würden. 90% der Leute wissen nicht was damit gemeint ist. Wenn ich schon in einem Laden wie Medi Max den Kunden Fragen höre, ob AMD das selbe wie Intel sein, weißt du bescheid. 
Die Strafen die Intel zahlt, bekommen 985 der relevanten Kunden, gar nicht erst mit. Keine Sau interessiert sich dafür, außer die Leute in Foren und diejenigen welche sich stetig informieren. Das ist aber nur ein winziger Bruchteil der Kunden von AMD. 
Im Gegenzug weiß fast jeder was ein Pentium ist. Das ist Marketing. Und AMD wäre längst pleite wenn sie nicht stetig von diversen Seiten Geld bekommen würden. Schau dir mal die Nettogewinne von AMD an. Da gibt es fast keine, sondern nur viele Millionen an SChulden und Miese. 

Im übrigen, es wäre extrem schlecht für Intel wenn AMD den Bach runter gehen würde. Denn dann hätten sie ein Monopol. Und das Kartellamt würde Intel zerlegen.


----------



## kuer (14. Februar 2011)

300% bei einer CPU ist Unsinn, aber selbst wenn es ein doppelsockel ist, so wären es immer noch 150% und selbst das halte ich für recht unwarscheinlich. Mal sehn.


----------



## Mr.Korky (14. Februar 2011)

ein fake und wenn nicht hut ab


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Haha jungs der April kommt doch erst noch. ^^



wieso April?

dieser 4 kern Bulldozer der gegen Sandy antreten soll , geht ---> Julei in die Produktion 
also werden vor august september keine für den Massenmarkt(euch) da sein .


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Cuddleman
> Im Bereich Marketing, hängt AMD Intel weit... sehr weit hinter her. Geh mal in den üblichen PC Laden und frag die Kunden ob sie einen AMD kaufen würden. 90% der Leute wissen nicht was damit gemeint ist. Wenn ich schon in einem Laden wie Medi Max den Kunden Fragen höre, ob AMD das selbe wie Intel sein, weißt du bescheid.
> Die Strafen die Intel zahlt, bekommen 985 der relevanten Kunden, gar nicht erst mit. Keine Sau interessiert sich dafür, außer die Leute in Foren und diejenigen welche sich stetig informieren. Das ist aber nur ein winziger Bruchteil der Kunden von AMD.
> Im Gegenzug weiß fast jeder was ein Pentium ist. Das ist Marketing. Und AMD wäre längst pleite wenn sie nicht stetig von diversen Seiten Geld bekommen würden. Schau dir mal die Nettogewinne von AMD an. Da gibt es fast keine, sondern nur viele Millionen an SChulden und Miese.
> ...




stimmt genau , das mit dem Kartellamt hatten wir ja schon mal 

Intel einnahmen 4. Quartal 2010 -->11,5miliarden

AMDs einnahmen im gesammten Jahr 2010 --> 6,4 miliarden

also AMD muss mit dem Bulldozer was reißen ...
und zum Thema unfairer (unlauter) wettbewerb ist AMD auch kein Unschuldslamm --> wo kommt denn dieses Thema (thread) hir her  jajaja AMD hat damit nix zu tun is Klaaaaar


----------



## Rolk (14. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ...also AMD muss mit dem Bulldozer was reißen ...
> und zum Thema unfairer (unlauter) wettbewerb ist AMD auch kein Unschuldslamm --> wo kommt denn dieses Thema (thread) hir her  jajaja AMD hat damit nix zu tun is Klaaaaar


 
Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst oder? 
Da stört mich die Intel Bestechungsmachinerie irgendwie ein bischen mehr...


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst oder?
> Da stört mich die Intel Bestechungsmachinerie irgendwie ein bischen mehr...



es gibt dafür eine Einfache erklärung , aus der Antike -->

"Die Starken taten was sie konnten , und die schwachen litten was sie mußten" ... so war es vor 2000 jahren, und heute ist´s genau so , wenn AMD könnte würden sie auch


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2011)

Google Übersetzer


----------



## pibels94 (14. Februar 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Google Übersetzer


 
halt ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Google Übersetzer




na bitte , passt doch alles wie wir Intler es vorhergesagt haben 

das Für euch erschwingliche Bulldozer Model , schlägt gerade mal ein i7 920 

also wird er vieleicht sogar nichtmal an sandy Rankommen , den Bulldozer der ganz oben auf der liste steht ist das Server model und somit uninteressant für uns  

zb. im 3D mark Vantage macht ein 2600k 27000points , der Bulldozer 24000 lol

*aber wenn der Interlagos mit Mainboard 600-700€ Kostet ... und die angaben stimmen , dann verklopp ich mein Intel + board und bin ab diesen Punkt AMD ler(seit 7jahren mal wieder)*


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> halt ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich...


 
Ich will mich nicht dazu äussern ob ich das glaube oder nicht  wollte lediglich auf diesen Link verweisen.

Ich warte einfach bis der BD da ist, dann mal weiterschauen.
Ich denke nicht, dass wir Laien (= im Gegensatz zu den Superhirnen in der Entwicklung) das auf irgendeine Art und Weise beurteilen können ob das möglich sein kann oder nicht.

@widder0815

Fiesling


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Februar 2011)

Fakt ist; AMD hat das Potenzial, um in den Leistungsbereich der Intel-CPU's zugelangen oder gar diese zu überflügeln! Im Serverbereich gelingt dies ja auch. (Siehe dazu Tecchannel)

Die neue Architektur des Bulldozer kann ein solches Potential durchaus freisetzen.

Warten wir es einfach ab.






Wer die fette Keule schwingt, muß damit rechnen diese irgendwann am eigenen Leib zuspüren. Das nennt man Revolution!!!
Wenn dessen Geist und seine Handlungsweise sich ändern, nennt man das Evolution!!!


----------



## pibels94 (14. Februar 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich will mich nicht dazu äussern ob ich das glaube oder nicht  wollte lediglich auf diesen Link verweisen.
> 
> Ich warte einfach bis der BD da ist, dann mal weiterschauen.
> Ich denke nicht, dass wir Laien (= im Gegensatz zu den Superhirnen in der Entwicklung) das auf irgendeine Art und Weise beurteilen können ob das möglich sein kann oder nicht.


 
war ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint  sondern eher als reaktion auf den artikel gedacht 

aber finde ich gut, das wir nun mehrere "quellen" haben, irgendwo in der mitte wird wahrscheinlich die wahrheit liegen


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> halt ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich...




ich habe da ein "Lag" endekt ... und zwar

beim Vantage Cpu test macht der Interlagos 45k CPU points , und die anderen um die 20-25k (bis dahin noch ok)

dann aber bei den GPU points --> interlagos 33k und die anderen um die 17k 

Das geht beim Vantage aber nicht wenn es alles mit gleicher Hardware(zb. Graka) gebencht wurde . daran erkennt man eindeutig das dem Interlagos weit aus bessere Hardware zur verfügung stand .

damit fallen auch die ganzen anderen Benches durch , weil dem Interlagos scheinbar ein Hochgepushtes Top Board + Sau schnellen Ram zur verfügung stand (was bei Sandra etz. schon was ausmacht) ... das sieht mann dann wieder in den Game Benchmarkes .


----------



## Brother Kador (14. Februar 2011)

würd mich freuen, wenn die amd - sys nach jahren der (oberflächlich gesehenen) intel-core-dominanz endlich wieder gleich auf ziehen könnten _ mehr wird aber glaube ich nicht gelingen 
(na und, gleichauf in der leistung wie pimptel bei halben preis würd dann ja auch reichen ^^)


----------



## totovo (14. Februar 2011)

das eigentlich interessante ist doch die Turbo core technologie!

ich meine wenn der sich um 60% übertakten kann, wenn nur weniger Kerne genutzt werden, dann könnte Bulldozer extrem effizient sein!
Und leistung auch bei älteren Anwendungen bringen, bzw spielen.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ich habe da ein "Lag" endekt ... und zwar
> 
> beim Vantage Cpu test macht der Interlagos 45k CPU points , und die anderen um die 20-25k (bis dahin noch ok)
> 
> ...



Hä beim "Memory Bandwith" ist doch klar, das der Interlagos VIEL besser dasteht. Der hat immerhin ein Quad-Channel Interface, und die anderen "nur" ein Dualchannel Interface.

Das erklärt den Unterschied total. Es ist eher erstaunlich, das AMD mit einen Dual-Channel teilweise (Zanbezi BE) die Leistung des Trippel-Channels bei Intel erreichen soll. Da ist der 1866 RAM wohl ausschlaggebend.

Der Interlagos wird auch sicherlich 8 Module gehabt haben.

Was ich allerdings krank finde ist die Angabe, das automatisch bis zu 1,6GHz hoch getaktet wird, also bis zu 5,6GHz  Das finde ich schon extrem krank.

Genau so eine CPU ist aber ein richtiger Burner, denn ältere Programme, bzw Programmabschnitte, welche nicht gut parallelisierbar sind, erhalten trotzdem einen guten Performanceschub, und wenn man sich den Crysis Bench anschaut, dann lässt sich auch vermuten, das die Min/Avg-FPS hierdurch ansteigen können. 

Also sollte das wirklich stimmen, dann wird Intel schwer zu kämpfen haben.

Vor allem da die 8 Kern Sandys ja auf Q4 verschoben wurden von Intel


----------



## crankrider (14. Februar 2011)

Wir machen uns hier alle viel zu viele Gedanken ob es AMD schafft,
Intel zu überholen oder ob wir die Sandy´s überholen oder da mithalten können. 

Natürlich würde ich es als AMD-Fanboy mir einerseits wünschen, anderseits
auch nicht, den erstens würde die Preise bei AMD steigen und zweitens braucht
man die Leistung ja eigentlich eh nicht, den auch wenn ein 1100T spieletechnich
den Sandy´s hinterherhängt ( fast überall ) ist er bei einigen Progs. wieder 
vorraus wo seine Kerne komplett genutzt werden usw...

Zur Leistung: Da wo Sandy´s , einem Phenom II überlegen sind, merkt man
in Zahlen im Bench und nicht auf dem Bildschirm beim zocken 

Zum Gewinn: Natürlich macht Intel mehr Gewinn, gegenüber AMD, dafür
müsste AMD in den nächsten 5 Jahren TOP Prozessoren rausbringen, die
mit Intel gleichauf oder besser sind, damit auch alle beschränkten Verkäufer,
wie beim Saturn, Media M usw... auch mitbekommen das sie AMD 
weiterempfehlen können und die Noobs, Normalanwender da draußen
würden AMD auch mal kennenlernen und zu ihnen greifen, anstatt immer
dem Mainstream nachzulaufen 

lg

crank


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hä beim "Memory Bandwith" ist doch klar, das der Interlagos VIEL besser dasteht. Der hat immerhin ein Quad-Channel Interface, und die anderen "nur" ein Dualchannel Interface.
> 
> Das erklärt den Unterschied total. Es ist eher erstaunlich, das AMD mit einen Dual-Channel teilweise (Zanbezi BE) die Leistung des Trippel-Channels bei Intel erreichen soll. Da ist der 1866 RAM wohl ausschlaggebend.
> 
> ...




schau dir die Vantage benches an -->

Interlagos *45000* cpu und *33000* GPU ...( ich kenn mich mit dem Vantage  sehr gut aus ) und der Interlagos hat eine Grafikkarte an der seite  gehabt die *33000* GPU punkte macht (zb. 5970)

dann würde diese Grafikkarte aber bei den anderen die *25000* cpu punkte hatten nicht nur *17000 *GPU Punkte machen (das ist Blödsinn also ein Fake mit unterschiedlichen Grakas)

TrueMonkey hat im Vantage ... 45000cpu und 40000 gpu punkte

wir haben fast die selben grakas ... ich habe 29000 cpu und 43000 gpu (beim Vantage bleibt man mit den selben grakas , fast im gleichen rahmen in den GPU punkten)

bei den Fake da oben --> 33000 zu 17000 GPU punkten ist schwachsinn


----------



## Memphys (14. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ich habe da ein "Lag" endekt ... und zwar
> 
> beim Vantage Cpu test macht der Interlagos 45k CPU points , und die anderen um die 20-25k (bis dahin noch ok)
> 
> ...



Vllt wars ja der interne Grafikkern? xD


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. Februar 2011)

OMG...Dinge, die zu gut aussehen um wahr zu sein.......
Als ALTER AMD-User (und Fan) wäre es denen zu wünschen. Das kann die nächsten Monate ja noch heiß werden.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Februar 2011)

Finde das richtig Toll - und Spannend... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pibels94 (15. Februar 2011)

wäre echt zu wünschen das amd einen hammer () raus haut, brauch dringend ein upgrade für meinen dualcore


----------



## widder0815 (15. Februar 2011)

so jungs ... ein i7 2600k hat 20% mehr Gameleistung als ein i7 930 (PCGH Leistungsindex Letzte ausgabe)

in dieser Tabelle werden Die Bulldozer mit dem Langsameren i7 920 verglichen ... ich habe da mit der Vorgabe aus der PCGH einen i7 2600k in die liste eingetragen (so sieht es aus würde die liste kein Fake sein)


----------



## Skysnake (15. Februar 2011)

Und woher weist du welche GPU verwendet wurde?


----------



## Ezio (15. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> so jungs ... ein i7 2600k hat 20% mehr Gameleistung als ein i7 930 (PCGH Leistungsindex Letzte ausgabe)
> 
> in dieser Tabelle werden Die Bulldozer mit dem Langsameren i7 920 verglichen ... ich habe da mit der Vorgabe aus der PCGH einen i7 2600k in die liste eingetragen (so sieht es aus würde die liste kein Fake sein)



Im GPU Limit kann es nicht so große Unterschiede bei den CPUs geben also klarer Fake.


----------



## widder0815 (15. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und woher weist du welche GPU verwendet wurde?




das ist egal 

der leistungsunterschied zwischen 2600k und i7 920 ist mit einer btx570 genau so wie mit einer gtx580 ( % zahlen ist es egal welche gpu verwendet wird )


----------



## widder0815 (15. Februar 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Im GPU Limit kann es nicht so große Unterschiede bei den CPUs geben also klarer Fake.



in der Letzten ausgabe der PCGH , im Leistungsindex ist der 2600k -->20% schneller in Games als ein i7 930 <---- 

die auf der folie vergleichen den Bulldozer mit dem i7 920 .... da sind die BDs 10-15% schneller als ein i7 920 . ---> ergo --> ein i7 2600k ist 20-25% schneller als ein i7 920 
---> und damit auch 10% schneller in Games als ein Bulldozer


----------



## Skysnake (15. Februar 2011)

Du missverstehst mich.

Ich meinte, wer sagt das bei allen Benches die gleiche GPU verwendet wurde?

Bzw. anders rum, wer sagt dir welcher Treiber wann wo wie verwendet wurde etc.

dazu kommt, das es keine Angabe ist, ob es jetzt die min/Avg/max FPS sind bei den beiden Spielen. Auch ist nicht klar, wie sich der wirklich extreme Turbo auf die Min FPS auswirkt und so die Avg etwas pusht. Es gibt einfach zu viele Variablen um definitiv sagen zu können ja das passt, oder nein, das passt nicht und ist ein Fake. (ich beziehe mich dabei auf den Link auf die asiatische Seite)

Beim ersten Post mit srowl dingen da, da geb ich dir Recht, das ist wahrscheinlich ein Fake, wobei ich meine Hand dafür nicht ins Feuer halten würde, denn durch Optimierungen kann man sowas durchaus erreichen. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wie stark man auf etwas hin optimiert und welchen Aufwand man dafür treiben will.

Wirklich schlauer ist man durch beide Meldungen nicht wirklich, wobei ich der von der asiatischen Seite her schon als wesentlich glaubwürdiger betrachtet, und es sich sogar als Wahr heraus stellen könnte. Es kommt halt nur noch darauf an, unter welchen Randbedingungen diese Werte zustande gekommen sind.

PS: Hat das jemand verstanden mit den 32/64 MB Ram/Cache???



> http://translate.google.de/translat.../1/160/160285.htm&sl=zh-CN&tl=de&hl=&ie=UTF-8


den meinte ich übrigends.

PPS: Ist man bei FareCry überhaupt im GPU limit bei den Einstellungen? Kann jetzt nicht sagen, mit welcher GPU man solche Werte erreicht mit den Einstellungen.


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Februar 2011)

Naja das viel Folien gefaket sind liegt daran das mit solchen News reichlich klicks für eine Seite generiert werden 

Und da noch keine Offiziellen Benches draußen sind die die Leistung des Bullis mit aktuellen CPUs darstellen draußen sind, kann wohl niemand genau sagen was er leisten wird. Es gillt weiter die deviese abwarten und Tee trinken 
Hoffen wir das an der Cebit mehr an Licht kommt  
Auch Preißlich denke ich nicht das Bulldozer an der 1000€ Grenze kratzt. einen Preisrahmen im 400-500€ Bereich für das Topmodell halte ich für Realistisch.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber wenn AMD den 990X um sagen wir mal 10% schlägt mit dem Top-Modelle, dann werden Sie dafür so lange 1.000€ (oder eher 999,99) verlangen bis Intel mit den Preisen massiv nach unten geht. 

Sollten die Bulldozer wirklich so stark werden, wie es den Anschein hat, werden wir bis ins Q4, wenn die Sandy E rauskommen auf jeden Fall Mondpreise bei AMD haben.

Das hat AMD zu den FX Zeiten auch schon gemacht und werden es wieder tun. Die wollen nämlich alle nur Geld verdienen.

Für uns Kunden ist es daher wichtig, das wir mindestens zwei Unternehmen haben, die auf Augenhöhe sind, damit ein Preiskampf losbricht und wir schön "billige" (wohl eher vom Preis angemessene) Hardware bekommen


----------



## widder0815 (15. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, ich will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber wenn AMD den 990X um sagen wir mal 10% schlägt mit dem Top-Modelle, dann werden Sie dafür so lange 1.000€ (oder eher 999,99) verlangen bis Intel mit den Preisen massiv nach unten geht.
> 
> Sollten die Bulldozer wirklich so stark werden, wie es den Anschein hat, werden wir bis ins Q4, wenn die Sandy E rauskommen auf jeden Fall Mondpreise bei AMD haben.
> 
> ...


   so sieht es aus 

aber wenn der Bulli (der grosse) , wirklich so stark ist (mit 3,2ghz vantage 45k cpu) ... und sagen wir mal ungefähr Gleiche Game Leistung hat wie der 2600k --- und für 500-600€ zu haben ist 
steig ich um auf AMD   da mein CPU noch fast neu ist , bekomme ich den für einen guten Preis weg .


----------



## Ezio (15. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> in der Letzten ausgabe der PCGH , im Leistungsindex ist der 2600k -->20% schneller in Games als ein i7 930 <----



Es geht um Crysis mit 8x AA, da nehmen sich ein C2D und ein 980X nichts, nur die GPU Leistung zählt.


----------



## crankrider (15. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> so sieht es aus
> 
> aber wenn der Bulli (der grosse) , wirklich so stark ist (mit 3,2ghz vantage 45k cpu) ... und sagen wir mal ungefähr Gleiche Game Leistung hat wie der 2600k --- und für 500-600€ zu haben ist
> steig ich um auf AMD   da mein CPU noch fast neu ist , bekomme ich den für einen guten Preis weg .




ja schon, aber der grosse Bulli soll 3,4 , 3,5 ghz haben, deswegen verstehe ich nicht 
was die da wieder mit den 3,2 ghz in den Folien haben, am besten abwarten
& einen  trinken

lg

crank


----------



## Skysnake (15. Februar 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> ja schon, aber der grosse Bulli soll 3,4 , 3,5 ghz haben, deswegen verstehe ich nicht
> was die da wieder mit den 3,2 ghz in den Folien haben, am besten abwarten
> & einen  trinken
> 
> ...



Es kommt aber immer drauf an, wie Sie den Turbo verwenden. Wenn dort @3,2 steht, wurde eventuell der Turbo ausgeschaltet, und beim Server BD wird dieser auch niedriger getaktet sein als ein Desktop Modell, um einfach die Effizients zu erhöhen.



widder0815 schrieb:


> so sieht es aus
> 
> aber wenn der Bulli (der grosse) , wirklich so stark ist (mit 3,2ghz  vantage 45k cpu) ... und sagen wir mal ungefähr Gleiche Game Leistung  hat wie der 2600k --- und für 500-600€ zu haben ist
> steig ich um auf AMD   da mein CPU noch fast neu ist , bekomme ich den für einen guten Preis weg .



Es sind 56k Beim Interlagos, zumindest bei dem auf der asiatischen Seite, der anderen vertrau ich überhaupt nicht.

Und der Interlagos wird ein 8 Modul BD sein, also wie die 12 Kern Opterons einfach 2 CPUs auf einem Träger zusammen gefasst. Die werden wie aktuell auch wohl so um die 1000-2500€ zu haben sein, wobei ich eher von 1600+ ausgehen würde.


----------



## Memphys (16. Februar 2011)

Laut einem ehemaligen AMD-Mitarbeiter in einem anderen Forum soll der etwa 50% Vorsprung vor einem i7 2600k haben - leider nicht mit Nennung des Modells.


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Februar 2011)

wo, hast denn die infos her? bitte ein oder mehr links!


----------



## crankrider (16. Februar 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Laut einem ehemaligen AMD-Mitarbeiter in einem anderen Forum soll der etwa 50% Vorsprung vor einem i7 2600k haben - leider nicht mit Nennung des Modells.




das hört sich zwar super an , aber ein Link , Bild oder Zitat wäre nicht
schlecht, den Fakes gibbet mom. am laufendem Bande 

lg

crank


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Februar 2011)

was mich mal sehr interesieren würde ob ich mein ASUS Crosshair3Formula, unter umständen auch mit den BD betreiben könnte.


----------



## crankrider (16. Februar 2011)

ehhmm... nein  , den für BD brauchst Du ein AM3+ Board 

lg

crank


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Februar 2011)

schade, wäre sonst echt super gewesen.


----------



## PontifexM (16. Februar 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Laut einem ehemaligen AMD-Mitarbeiter in einem anderen Forum soll der etwa 50% Vorsprung vor einem i7 2600k haben - leider nicht mit Nennung des Modells.



ja irgend welche geschichten ind die welt setzen ohne beweis ist einfach überflüssig . . .


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

Kommt drauf an in welcher Anwendung. In stark multithreadoptimierter Umgebung kann ich mir das schon vorstellen. Immerhin hat Bulldozer 8 int-Kerne.


----------



## crankrider (17. Februar 2011)

Ja klaar, vorstellen schon, aber ein Beweis oder Link wäre nicht schlecht 
Den Gerüchte gibbet mom. wie Sand am Meer.

lg

crank


----------



## Memphys (17. Februar 2011)

AMD Bulldozer schrieb:
			
		

> 50% mehr Leistungs als Intels Flaggschiff .
> 
> Ich bin kein Fanboy, sondern habe jahrelang für AMD Saxony gearbeitet.



Ich glaub wenn ich den Link poste krieg ich einen Rüffel 

Edit: Das kann aber auch von einer Server-CPU ausgehen, das steht leider nicht da. Wenn wäre es die selbe Leistung pro Core wie ein i7 2600k, daher müsste AMD durch den Preis überzeugen.


----------



## Celt!c (18. Februar 2011)

Diesen Müll Benches kann man eh nicht glauben. Abwarten bis auf Release.Ich werde auf Ivy Bridge warten,und meinen I5 2500K auf 5ghz weiter betreiben. Also an der Grenze. 
Dann kommt Ivy und ich brauch kein Board wechseln.Ich denke in 1-2 Jahren werde ich mir mal wieder ein neues System gönnen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Februar 2011)

Ähm 5GHz sind kein Pappenstiel und du hast schon mitbekommen, das der DDR3 Controller bei manchen Leuten bei etwa mehr Spannung innerhalb von Stunden schlapp gemacht hat.

Wie sich die Übertaktung auf lange Sicht auswirkt, also >1 Jahr, hat noch keiner Erfahrungen zu, was man bisher aber mitbekommen hat, macht grad der DDR3 Controller Schwierigkeiten. Ich würde daher das erste Jahr nicht übertakten, VOR ALLEM nicht so stark.


----------

